# lake chataqua?



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

any comments on chataqua lake in New York? My family is looking for a new vacation spot for the summer and I hear there's pretty decent fishing in this lake, as well as lots for the kids to do. any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 
eek


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I love this lake. Definately falls right next to Lake Erie in my heart. THere is great smallie and largemouth fishing. The best time to go is between September and October in my opinion... the feedbag will be on.


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm going to this lake for the first time to visit some friends later in the month. I'm guessing the bass fishing will be good this time of year? Does the lake hold a decent pike and walleye population?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Iwent there to bowfish the begining of June. I've never before seen as many musky after dark as I saw there. Also saw walleyes and a bunch of smallies. Seemed like a really nice lake but there was a lot of pleasure boat traffic during the day...But then again were isn't there.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have been going to the lake for several years now. My dad rents a cottage there for a week during the summer. I will be up there July 16-20 this year. If your looking for a place to stay, try www.wewanchu.com for cottages. We have stayed there for several years, however, they try to nickel and dime you. Also try vrbo.com (vacation rentals by owner).
We stay at a cottage on the water, two bedrooms with a flordia room that doubles as a bedroom. Also has a large dock that holds two boats. I think my dad rents it for 700 a wk. 
As for the fishing, it is a great fishery. Many muskie,walleye,etc. The fishing is great anytime but the summer. We usually catch 1 or two big fish, and nothing else. We have caught a 6lb smallmouth, 7lb walleye and 42" muskie in past years, buth the fishing is difficult in the summer. The thing with this lake is the weed growth. Weeds grow from the shoreline to75-100yds out. The big fish go in and out to eat the baitfish that are hiding in the weeds. Fishing is usually done on the outside of this weedline. Mostly, it is a pain.
If you need more info, let me know.
ski


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

try around the few thousand docks on the lake for largemouth


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Procraft,
I agree fishing the docks is wise. I always see alot of bass guys pounding the docks. Have you had any luck fishing the deep holes or fishing the weedbeds in summer? I am going up next week and I'm thinking about finding a long pole so I can pole over the weedbeds and try to find some open holes within the weeds. I don't know if this is possible, but I'm willing to give it a try.
ski


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the tips guys. The friends I'm visiting up there do a lot of panfishing there apparently, so I'll probably be doing a fair amount of that. Does any know much about the panfishing up there, especially perch?


----------



## creekfreak (Jul 14, 2005)

My family and I were there the last week of june for the first time ever. We were also looking for a new summer vacation spot. We fished for panfish all week. There's alot of nice crappie,bluegill and sunfish in the lake. we never targeted the perch, but we still caught a few nice one's on wax worm's. I think we would have caught more crappie and perch on minnows if we would of had them, but we had a ball catching the big gill's.
The lake did'nt seem to be fished very heavy when we were there, but there were alot of pleasure boater's during the day.
I'm planning a trip back up in the fall to check out the smallmouth and walleye fishing.
We rented a pontoon at wewanchu.com. It was a very nice boat for the whole family to fish from. We stayed at a cottage on the lake that we rented from one of the realestate company's. I cant remember the name of the company.
We had a great time and we're planning next years already.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

There are lots of things to do up there for the kids. On the East side of the lake (Northern half) there is a small amusement park that is very reasonably priced. I forget the exact amount but very inexpensive. Bumper cars, small coaster,go carts etc. Bemus Point has some good nightlife for the adults at the Surf Club,live band cold beer. An excellent place to eat is Andriachios which is just before Chatauqua Institute the best Stromboli and spaghetti and pizza I ever had. I forget the exact number of the highway but it runs off of 26 and follows the lake North. You can drive the whole way around the lake and there is a shopping mall for mom in Jamestown complete with a Wal-mart.
PM me for some precise spots to catch walleyes and smallies.
You'll never want to fish Ohio again after a week up there.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

We just got back from lake Chautauqua this afternoon after several days of R&R. Got up there last Saturday night and stayed till wed morning. Fishing was ok. We did catch alot of perch and rock bass at the green buoy entering Prendergast creek. We used a white jig from bass pro tipped with a worm. 
We didn't catch any walleye or smallmouth, however, we only fished for them twice. We really have not unlocked the secret for the walleye or smallmouth during the hot summer months. In the past, we trolled or drifted the edges of the weedbeds for walleye with very little success. Although we are done fishing there for the year, any future info would be greatly appreciated.
Ski
Feel free to PM Me.

Also, If your looking for a place to stay, we stay at a great cottage right on the lake. The guy had a "for rent" sign out. It is a two bedroom/one bath, also has a loft that can sleep 2 more and a florida room that we use as a bedroom. Full kitchen and family room. It has a deck on the back with the water 25' away. This cottage is right on the water and has its own dock with 2 boat slips. It is just north of the bridge, across from Bemus. I think it rents for around 700-800 a week, sat-sat.

And yes, We ate pizza at the Italian joint on Saturday night and it was very good.


----------



## bolter (Mar 19, 2006)

As we have for the last 6 years or so. Only caught walleye there twice. one off the back of my old jet-ski's on 40 feet of water with a jig headand a nightcrawler, and the other time in the evening casting perch colored Rapala's. we typically stay at wewanchu, if anyone can give me some good places, and techniques I'd appreciate it... Thanks


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

MushroomMan nailed it I pretty much grew up there as my Uncle has 2 Places there, a house and a condo. The Park is Midway Park which is a blast for the kids, big kids too. The food everywhere around the lake is unreal, and Oh yeah the fishing is great. Caught my largest Walleye around 6 lbs there and a 42" Muskie too. I love that place!!


----------

